# Long Rear QR axle/skewer for trailer?



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there:

I bought a utility trailer for my bike to help with trail maintenance. It's really sturdy but it has a bolt-on attachment to the axle. My bike's dropouts are already pretty thick and there aren't nearly enough threads left once the bolt-on shim is in place, leading the QR axle(skewer) to strip.

My question is, does anyone know where you can buy a rear axle/skewer longer than the 135mm spec by, say 5-10mm? That would be perfect. It doesn't have to be light, in fact steel would be best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sway? (Feb 22, 2006)

I had the same issue putting a trailer receiver on a Trek Soho I have. I found some Salsa Flip-Offs Skewers that came in long enough sizes to manage the additional length I needed to install the receiver parts.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Most trailer companies will sell the QR with the trailer knowing that this will happen. Thats just a side note. A family friendly shop that does commuters, easy does it bikes and such should have one.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

My BOB trailer came with an extra long skewer (which is not an axle, BTW). Are you trying to put the trailer mount in between the dropout and axle locknuts?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*As noted...*

most trailers like you are describing come with extended qr skewers for this purpose. Contact the trailer manufacturer and ask them. They'll likely be able to help you out, if not with a skewer, at least with specs for a skewer that will work. If all else fails, as noted, Salsa skewers usually come with enough extra length to work. Knowing the brand and model of the trailer would help too.

Bikinfool, gotta love "Bob Nuts"! 

Good Dirt


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

I have an extra one from our old burley. If you want it, you can have it. Send me your addy and I'll send it out. Otherwise it's just sitting in the drawer.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

In case the other options don't work out, check with Old Man Mountain. Their suspension- compatible racks use a very long QR skewer for mounting.

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=O&Category_Code=MH


----------

